# Waiting for +OPK



## Naaxi

Waiting for my +OPK for my IUI is nearly worse than the TWW. Entertain me, pleaaaase lol. Maybe I could make an ovulation dance to implore the ovulation gods to release my egg lmao.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## roadbump31

Hey guys! I just finished my last 200mg pill of our good friend Clomid and will be starting my OPK's on Wed. I am hopeful I will get my IUI on Friday. This will be our 3rd cycle, GRRRRR!!! Ready for the BFP, so I can stop all the meds!!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Hollyw79, this is my second IUI. Sitting in the waiting room right now, actually. Hope this is the last one. Fx for your first! 

Roadbump31, good luck to you, hunny! I sure hope everything goes well this last time for you so you can stop the meds. Luckily for me I seem to be ovulating by myself so we haven't done meds at all.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Thanks, hollyw79 :D I appreciate that. I'll keep you updated, you should keep me updated too :)


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I know, I am excited, which is silly cause I got my hopes up too much last time (Even bought What to Expect when You're Expecting)... But it's too dang hard to not be exciting when you're an optimist. LOL! Hope it's 1st time's a charm for you, though!!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

The only concern I had was whether or not I was ovulating naturally, and it looks like for the most part I do. What is your reasoning for using IUI? Our main reason was OH had a vasectomy over 13 years ago so we're using donor sperm, but I also have mild PCOS.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

My DH is totally cool with using donor sperm, he feels any man can squirt and fatther a child, it takes a real man to be a dad. As for the spermies, I am buying them by myself as I don't have fertility coverage through my job. It's about 1000 each vial, they ship from the states as we can't pay for sperm donation in Canada so not many do it.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

If you talk to him he may surprise you... But you have no idea how many people I have asked. One has offered lately and we're going to take him up on his offer if this one fails. But it means a whack of legalities and such. But it's taken me 3 years to dind someone as a maybe, and trust me, we've been lookin'. Men are weird about their soldiers lol.


----------



## Naaxi

*find. Sorry, I bnb on my phone and it's freezing outside.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Well I have a doctor's requisition for December 30th and I will try to wait that long, lol! I am so impatient. Are you excited for tomorrow??


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I hope you find out all answers to your questions! And that they speed you in. I am also impatient, it drove me crazy that I arrived at my docs at 730am (my fault cause I had to taxi from the other side of the city and didn't want to be late) for my 815am appointment, but only got in for my iui at Nam.


----------



## Naaxi

By N I meant 9 lol.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Oooh! How exciting! I wasn't proscribed Clomid cause I'm good for ovulating most of the time. Yay body! LOL But that's good that things are rolling for you! My fingers are crossed for us both :D 
Did they answer all your questions?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Lol yup... My doc said I was young and therefore the risk of multiples over not conceiving right away wasn't worth it... I'm not a fan of my specialist, she seems to not take me seriously which is really frustrating. We can't get pregnant on our own. Period. We need help. Period. But if this time doesn't work, I have an appointment for February 28th to talk to her about what might be going wrong. Which I hope I don't need cause I hope I am preggo now LOL.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I could get a second opinion, but I don't think anyone would differ much. But I agree, I'd rather twins or even triplets to nothing... It'd be hard of course, but I want a family so bad it would be worth it and we'd find a way. 

But here's hoping you've got a lovely sticky bean in there! And don't require any of this hubbub :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Hahaha! This is an awesome plan :D I like your new display pic, by the way :)

Gahh, the fact that I work at a (mainly commercial) paint store and have to lug around heavy 5 gallon pails all day stresses me out a bit, though. Other ladies have gotten pregnant here, but maybe the spermies squeeze out when I lift the pails lmao. I know it's irrational, but it stresses me a bit lmao.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

LOL Thanks. I tried to find a decent one of my honey and I and this is the closest I came :D We're normally making faces 

But yeah, not really. It's done now, so not like it really matters :D And yeah, I'm trying to relax a bit about everything. What's done is done :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

That would be awesome :D Nah, see I hope you get your natural BFP so I can follow YOUR lead a few days later. We'd be due right around the same time, it'd be awesome :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Works for me too :) How are you feeling now? I'm not feeling like this time worked right now... I used to think it was easy to get pregnant and tried so hard to prevent it, but this is crazy lol.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, I am sorry about your BFN. If AF didn't show, it's still not necessarily over, though :) And your IUI is coming up real soon :D Very exciting. Luck, hunny!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Oops phone glitched and double posted. One sec and I'll reply.


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, Christmas eve is when we celebrate at my mum's house at midnight. My brother, 3 year old nephew and 2 year old baby sister will be soo fun to watch! I spoiled them this year, lol. But I have to manage to buy a tv for my hunny and get it home without him or his kiddies seeing. Should be an adventure, lol. How about you? :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah Derek, my DH, loooooves watching movies. And hockey, of course. I'm most likely the only Canadian who's not a big hockey fan (but don't tell anyone, they might kick me out!) LOL! :)

That sounds like a lovely time, though :D how old is your son? My nephew is grandbaby number one and he's spoiled. Mine definitely won't be THAT spoiled, but that's okay :D Oddly enough my mum is trying for another to keep my sister company. She was a surprise, but my mum is still young, she's only 42. She really wants to be pregnant together, but she's only giving herself one more cycle.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

No problem, hunny! I sooo hope that cycle one works for you, it would be awesome :D I am trying so hard to not symptom spot. I'm in TWW limbo, 7 days in, 7 days to go lol! And no, have never been to a hockey game, but I don't mind watching youngins lol.

And aww, I bet your son's a dolly. I'll spoil mine for sure, I already spoil my baby sister and she's not even mine. Though I did watch her for 6 months before she could get in to daycare. Good idea on getting the clomid and opks before Christmas closures, I barely made it in for my IUI before they closed for 2 weeks. 

I ended up telling my boss what was going on cause he kept getting mad at me for missing time. He was actually human about it, though, which is bizare 'cause he's a total jackass lmao. Though I am sure he'll be annoying when I actually am preggo. Are you telling your boss or no?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes. We are guaranteed an unpaid 9 months here but I will get 9 months at half wage because my work covers that after a certain amount of hours worked, and the 9 months even just during pregnancy are more than enough.

My baby sister is crazy about me, it's adorable. She calls me Keenan (My name's Caitlyn) and gets really excited when my mum says I am coming over. She's my little sunshine. She's also the reason my womb aches soo bad lmao. I've seen her at least once a week, usually more since she was born. And I want her neice/nephew to be close to her and be like a playmate so she'll want to sleep over at my place when she's older :D 

I'm glad that you think it's a good idea to let management know, though. Are you going to be getting mat leave?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I looked in to it a bit more, and it's a full year here actually. Which is nice as most daycares don't allow children under 17 months. There are a select few who allow 12 month olds, but usually we have to resort to dayhomes which I am iffy on. 

Having a little helper around will be nice, and hopefully he's close to the little one. My step kids are 16 and 14, and not too pleased on our decision. But that's teenagers for you. Maybe one day they will realize I'm here for keeps lol  It doesn't help that their mother dislikes me but we'll work it out. Even though she's quite a bit older than myself she definitely doesn't act her age.

Well! I am off to do some Christmas shopping :D Have you done any?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I am sorry AF came, but it's now fairly soon until your IUI, I am excited for you :D I bet the next few weeks will rush by. And with Christmas and New Years right around the corner as well you won't be dwelling the entire time :D

I am so glad we get a year here, I would hate to miss all the firsts, and 6 weeks is sooo young! And I love Derek's kids, but I have only been in their lives just over 3 years, and they're teenagers. Specialists recommend not even getting married when the kids are between the ages of 9 and 17, but what do they know? Hahaha.

I feel as if AF is on her way soon :( She's due around the 30th.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Okay, I'll add you right away! Sorry it took so long for me to reply, I've been beat these last few days, with all the Christmas shopping and whatnot. Going to my mum's soon :D 

I am so glad that your son gets on so well with your DH, that's great to hear :D and I think of my stepdad as more of a father figure than my own dad, my dad and I are more like buddies. Doesn't help that he lives across the country.

So as for the IUI, my doc had me test every evening between 5 and 6 and then the very next morning after +opk come in for 8am prebooked appointment. But I got a surprise + the first time I checked and decided to go in anyways the next morning. Derek thinks we're pregnant this month. I wish I had his optimism, lol. I haven't taken any pregnancy tests, I got stung with that last month lol. And I am 10 dpo today. Have a lot of twinges and cramps today and was weepy yesterday, but other than that (and those could be AF symptoms) not much goin' on LOL. Thanks for crossing your fingers for me, though :)


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I a soo excited for you! But sorry to hear you aren't enjoying the Clomid. But if it means a step closer to that sticky bean, the headaches and moodiness will totally be worth it!

I cracked and tested today at 12dpo. BFN :( Looks like I'm out of options for now... We can't afford AI for at least a few more months, probably not until after the wedding, though, and I don't see my doc until February anyways. She's always booked sooo far in advance. 

But I kinda blame my donor... No pregnancies have even been reported for him. Didn't find that out until after I chose. But DH wants to do at home now... If we can find anyone, that'd be nice.... I dunno. Just so confused. This is supposed to be easy! Grrr.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yup, February 29th, 2012 :D Leap year. I am super excited, but we still don't have a venue and soooo much to do still lol!But yeah, it's crazy how much sperm is, it still boggles me. 

I really hope that it is just too early but I don't feel different at ALL. And been getting AF cramps... Just feel as if she's on her way. I won't drink or anything stupid until it's confirmed, but yeah, I don't think this is my month. 

I tried adding you on facebook, maybe you should add me, there are so many ladies with your name LOL Caitlyn Ball and my profile photo is of my baby sister saying "cheeeese!"


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Tonia0989

Did you all try natural supplements to ttc? Like Vitex Maca Evening Primose oil( for ewmc) and Flaxseed oil?


----------



## Tonia0989

I just started TTC. I have PCOS and last year I could go months (7 or more) without a period....I tried Metformin-did not work! Now I am on supplements.


----------



## Tonia0989

My last two cycles have been normal... which I have NEVER experienced in my life... I would be lucky to have spotting...lol..


----------



## Tonia0989

Anyways I make YouTube videos on TCC.


----------



## Tonia0989

https://www.youtube.com/user/Toniaclarkmc#p/u/8/tdWIq3d6shM 


Above is the link for my ttc# 6 video called "supplements to regulate my period"

Please watch is you want info on supplements to ttc the natural way...
subscribe if you like!!


baby dust!!!


----------



## Naaxi

Tonia0989, try to condense all your messages to one so you aren't spamming, please. Good luck with your journey, natural supplements aren't for me. Baby dust to you too :)

Holly, you definitely found me :D you look gorgeous in your wedding pics! Very pretty :D 

So I started spotting last night, it's not looking good,.. Had a mini breakdown. And I am hoping that my change from a steady 30 day cycle to 28 last month and 27 this month (if it starts full flow today) is just due to Derek's daughter moving in with us recently and maybe we're syncing up lol.

Sigh. I am so stressed.... We already have the beginnings of a nursery in the spare room lol... :blush: But it keeps me hopeful, y'know?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I like the first week. After that I start stressing about when I ovulate LOL. And then for about a week after ovulating when I know it's too early to know, I am alright as well. But even IUI is too expensive because it means buying the sperm. And I think you mentionned somewhere along the line why doesn't he reverse it, well we would but he met me after the 10 year deadline was up and so we wouldn't have a chance in hell of getting his spermies swimming up to par lol. Just about the only thing we can do now is at home insemination with a medicine syringe LOL.

But yeah, my man really is my other half. We freak friends out when we talk to eachother without words, just looks lol. And you are lucky to have found your balanced counterpart :D Der and I may have a bit TOO much fun, and we're both perhaps a bit too laid back. But we'll get the hang of it! Lol.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

BDing just for the sake of it would help, lol. It reduces stress :) And I've asked a lot of friends... I have one tentative yes and one definite yes, but he's asian lol. It's fine for DH and I, but in the future he or she may be upset that they don't look like us. But yes, over the past 2 years one yes and one maybe isn't much lol.

But yeah, we chose leap year to mess around with friends, they won't know when to wish us a happy anniversary hahaha. And we can have a big celebration every time leap year comes around and maybe a date night the other years.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, I considered using an ex as well, as we were still friends and Derek has no jealousies, but then my ex turned in to an ass when he met his new girlfriend who is now his ex girlfriend and baby mama, lol. It would have been complicated, though.

I don't mind people knowing, though. Most of the people who matter already know because I have shared our struggle so openly lol. We will figure things out :) My mum was amused when I told her and said "well you have always wanted an asian baby :D", which is true, I have wanted one since i was like six lmao! 

And I knew what you meant, lol! I used to hope for that 1 in a million chance you can get pregnant after vasectomy.... Sigh, looks like that's not the case, though, lol.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Weird, BnB said I was the last to post here. Was just coming to update that AF is for sure here, and with avengence. We are turning to good friends for help... Going to go plead tonight, lol.

I haven't heard that specifically about IUI but I read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and the fact that it would be more than likely a boy relating to the reasoning in the chapter about gender selection would make sense in theory, but I believe it's a 50/50 chance regardless lol :)

Your IUI is coming up so soon! Are you excited? Isn't waiting for +OPK a killer??


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

My docs office is open 6 days a week, closed Saturday. I was always sooo stressed that my + would fall on a friday night. And Derek and I were talking last night. We think that it stressed my body out more than most women to do the IUI... Like it made me SO sore the next day that I was in tears a few times, and I've looked in to it, that's not the normal reaction, most don't feel it at all. And so we think this more natural way will help.

I agree that it's a big deal to donate. The ones who will donate without thinking about it are kinda silly, there's a part of you out there somewhere, you've gotta take it somewhat seriously. But if I had sperm I would give it to a couple, but I would want pictures, lol.

Thinkin' about you, hunny. Cheering for your BFP :hugs: You'll do perfectly fine!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Omgoodness they said yes! The only thing they want is that no one ever know their identity except us four, and that if we die or can no longer take care of ourselves let alone another, that the baby goes to them first before social services etc. Which is quite alright :D I am soo rediculously happy right now. And they realize it could be more than one month trying. But fingers crossed it takes this month :)

What time are you taking the OPKs each day? I was told between 5 and 6 so that it's not too long a wait from morning to next morning :) Good luck! Hopefully your + shows up soon so you can go get those soldiers inserted hahaha! :spermy:
:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Awwww, I have a good feeling about this month for you :D For me too, actually. We've been trying wayyy too long. I just wanna be able to finish the nursery :cloud9:

I am still so excited. Last night was the best sleep I have had in a very long time, knowing that we no longer have to worry about the cost of trying, at least for now. I am hoping that it's only male factor and timing that is getting us and that I am able to get pregnant. I know I have very mild PCOS but my FS didn't think it would hinder my baby makin' cause I still ovulate naturally. 

I'm on CD3 already, time is already going by quick. I like this first week for that, lol! How are you doing?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

LOL you're so cute.  But I bet that would need a lot of energy. DH likes to play the "I'm too old" card a lot... Good thing we aren't BDing for real or he'd probably have a heart attack LOL. But hopefully you don't ovulate that much later with the clomid :D 

I don't know when to start taking my OPKs because I have never spotted for two days before so I am wondering if this is actually day 4 or not, and that also means my last cycle was at most 27 days long... Spotting started on the 26th and continued the 27th and then full flow the next day. So I treat it as 27 days, right? But then I have to start testing on the 10th, right? My cycles used to be a steady 30 days... I really hope that the IUIs just messed them up and they'll go back to normal. They were so much easier to predict ov lol. It was always around CD16 or CD17 but last month it was CD14 and this month I haven't a clue. 

Sucks, cause I WANT to inseminate three times if possible, two or three days before +, day of + and day after +. (Wow, if I was doing IUI that would cost around $4500... Remind me to buy my friends a gift or twenty LOL)

I have thought of names more than him of course, but because I forced my brother to leave my boy name alone when he had my nephew, I pretty much have to use it if I have a boy (Which is alright because I still adore the name). It's Chase. And as Derek and I are hoping for a girl, we have dreamt up more names for her... Calypso (Callie) is the one we're stuck on, we both adore mythology and fantasy/sci-fi so it fits with us. But we have all ends of the spectrum, with Piper, Phoebe and Jocelyn in there as well. I love P names, and Derek watched Charmed and I watched Friends. LOL. But we might let fate decide with an Egyptian naming ceremony and burn candles with intended names in front of them and the last one lit will be the name. We'll see lol. How about yourself?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, I love those names. Scarlett is on our list too :D Derek and I are on the same page for names for the most part, but he won't let me give Mona for a middle name for a girl... It was my favourite grandmother who passed away's middle name. I have her first name as my middle name, but I REALLY want Mona Cheri for middle names (I have two and want to continue that tradition, and one of my best friends is Cheri-Ann, and she doesn't plan on having kids of her own.) and in french "Mon Cheri" means "my beloved", but the masculine version... But that's okay ;) So I will work on him hahaha. Besides, I don't think he'll argue much with a pregnant me. GRIN.

I miss my predictable 30 day cycles. SOB. Lol. Ah well... Maybe they'll go back. OR maybe I'll get knocked up this cycle and it won't matter :D Fingers crossed that's the case and also that your cycles stay the same! I sooo hope you get your BFP in a few weeks! :D How exciting!

And I agree that the medical community totally takes advantage, because having a child is deemed as a luxury I suppose, but any 16 year old can get knocked up and put on welfare. Sigh.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I know what you mean... My Mum found out she was pregnant with my baby sister the day my step dad was due for a vasectomy LOL. Sheesh. I just want one. Is that so much to ask for?? And my brother is SO against me having kids cause he finds he wasn't ready so he thinks I am not ready either. He's clearly blind, lol.

I'll let him know you like it haha! And I don't want him to *hate* the name, so we'll still have to discuss. Maybe he'll warm up to it. Please warm up to it!!! Hahaha. :lol:

Do you have middle names that you like?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, thank you hun! :hug: :hugs: Happy New Year :) This is the year for us, hun :D I can feel it. Actually, all I feel right now is hung over... Haven't drank since Halloween, and my friends that are helping insisted because it's new years lol.

I have always wanted a large family, but my hunny was DONE after his two. My ideal family was 5 little ones, and I told Derek his two count so that means three... He didn't quite see eye to eye on that one lol. But I will probably get two of my own. He says "One, and we'll talk about two." to which I always reply "So two, and we'll talk about three?" Which he also doesn't find very amusing... :rofl:

I agree that names are impotant. I like mine, it's unique in spelling which I hated when I was little, but I like it now, and I go by Cait, which is common but the spelling is still unique. And I love having two middle names, though my name is so long that it is misspelt on my diploma because they ran out of space for letters...


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Congrats on being an auntie!! Yay :) I love new babies, but it always makes me a little sad. And yay for baby making :D I was just bugging Derek that we haven't done the deed at all this year hahaha. And glad you had a good meal, but now I want lasagna LOL!

And I could probably convince him, but money would be an issue I think with 3. Though I'd love it... If I have 2 boys that might be the only way I would convince Derek of trying one more time.

I am getting impatient already which is silly, it's only the wee hours of CD6. But we have the date for the first insemination on the 8th, which will be cycle day 12, approximately 2-3 days before ovulation. I bought the digital ovulation tests because timing isn't as crucial, and the smilies somehow take the stress away. And I bought a 10ml syringe today, it was less than 2 dollars and it comes with a cleaning brush which is a bonus. I have a 5ml one but it seemed so small lol. This time we're just going to try this way, I'll prob get more stuff each cycle we try, knowing me.

Did you manage sleep? I sure haven't yet lol. 2am and wide awake, sigh. I blame our friends, we were over at their place watching Law Abiding Citizen. Mmm Gerard Butler...


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, don't stress!! We got this, lol. You'll find your surge, and even if it disappears before you go in it doesn't mean you're done ovulating and missed your chance. You ovulate around 24-36 hours after the first sign of surge. And you'll catch yours, don't worry! 

I really hope that this is our month... But I am scared and excited for all the changes a BFP will bring. Derek's kids are still not pleased, according to their mother... And that could be mainly their mother's fault lol. She put the idea into Derek's daughter's head that we won't be able to support them and a new baby... She makes me SO mad as it's none of her business! :grr:

I managed to fall asleep at around 2:30 or so. Wish I had an off button for my mind, lol. I'm going to be spending the day with the donor and his kids :) Going to the biggest mall in the world. Though I don't think they call it that anymore... Biggest entertainment centre? I dunno. Biggest something, LOL! But when you live here it isn't as entertaining anymore. :shrug:


----------



## Naaxi

Oh! And yes, we have two dogs, one big one and one small one. And a cornsnake


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I would have to agree, being a mum will be amazing. My brother's gf smiled at me the other day when I was calming my baby sister down and said "I could definitely see you with kids." (to which my brother replied "Don't encourage her.") But I know he'll be a proud uncle when we're finally preggo.

I am so excited, I really feel this will work :D And because I have seen what his kids look like from two different women, I think it will be interesting to see what ours looks like and how they act. 

I am very jealous that you live by a beach, I adore swimming and would be pretty fit if I lived by one lol. I am a fish, don't need to be entertained by anyone while I'm swimming, just me and the water, and it's been that way since I was very little.

I hope you're right, though, and that we will grow closer with a little one. It usually goes one way or another, but Derek and I are so in sync I think it can only bring us closer. :D The stress of not having one is greater than that of having one, in my opinion.

But we will both get those BFPs!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: ! Swim, troops, swim!! :spermy:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, well I hope that the roller coaster of ttc is quick for you guys :) How long have Brock and you been together?

And I have boy clothes from a friend, and have bought a dresser and have a few of my old teddies in there. I have also painted the whole room myself and even painted a mural on one of the walls. I haven't bought a crib or highchair or stroller but we have chosen the stroller already... Oh and I have a swinging chair that hangs from the roof in there as well. But no new clothes either. But I am always tempted... 

Your son doesn't like swimming? I love swimming, I'd prob just set up a bed right on the beach HAHA.


----------



## hollyw79

,.


----------



## Naaxi

We've been together just over two and a half years as well :) Got together May 15th of '08. And there is a pic of the mural on fbook under my mobile pics. It's not the best pic to do it justice but hey, lol.

Yeah, that's good that his dad takes him then, lol. Works out for everyone. But yeah, I would be the same, would probably go all the time. What's the yearround average tempuratures there? Like for example it goes from -40c (which is the same in f) to maybe 30c in the summer. Not sure what that is in f, I'd look it up but can only have one internet window open on my phone.

Gosh I'm so late for work. Stupid busses. And stupid alarm not going off. I work full time, usually Tuesday to Saturday with Sunday Monday off which works wonderfully as those are Derek's days off. Right now I work in a generally commercial with some retail paint store mixing paint colours. They're world wide, so you may have an ICI Paints over there :) Hauling huge 5 gallon pails and talking to rude contract painters isn't my ideal job, but I do what I have to lol. What do you do for work?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

LOL I adore painting :D I'd come to your place in an instant if I could afford the flight LOL! The warmth and beach call to me  I only like snow on Christmas. I think it should be warm all year round, then have a freak blizzard the 23rd to the 26th and then back to warm :haha:

And I have seen commercials for citibank, but don't think we have any here in Canada. Your job sounds just about as fun as mine, lol. I am too stubborn, though, and if I wanted to close my credit account I would be pissy if someone tried to stop me lol. I bet you get that a lot. Luckily I don't have a credit card... Though I will need one asap for the wedding. I don't want to be rediculous about it, though... I bought my dress for $200 :) Sadly it is too small lol. But I have an easy fix :D Hopefully the alteration doesn't cost me as much as the gown did, though, LOL! I want to keep cost of a one day event down. I'll soon have better things to spend my money on. :)

Have you caught the surge yet? I am getting anxious for mine already. What day are you now?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

LOL perhaps our jobs are equally enjoyable in that they are horrifyingly bad LOL. I have only been at my job since July and I am sooo sick of it. I don't believe I will be returning for long after mat leave. I don't even want to go back at all actually, I want to wait until the baby is two before leaving him/her so the crucial bits of rearing are in place. Especially potty training. The daycare my sister is in should have their licence stripped, I am so mad at them.

But we will probably get married locally, and I want to keep the ceremony small. I would love to do a backyard wedding, but it will be in February which means snow and subzero temperatures. I don't particularly want to be my own something blue.

Maybe it's a good thing my cycle has changed to become shorter, my first surge happened on CD17, my second on CD15 and my third on CD13. I am sooo impatient to start 'cause I have a good feeling about all of this. Though it's going to feel so awkward waiting for the donation lmao. With my medicine syringe and disposable shot glass. Hahaha. Oh dear.

And I KNOW what you mean with the OPKs and peeing! Especially last month when I got an iffy positive the first time around and had to wait to test again. After half an hour I was DYING. Derek was making fun of me lol.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

LOL yes, and I am just about there again myself. Stupid ovulation, it seems my whole being has become focussed on catching it. I sometimes wonder if I just get really drunk and go to parties every weekend if it'll help... Seemed to help a lot of the girls I went to high school with, lol! Sorry, conducting the bitter train tonight. Woo woooooo! :haha:

I would love to stay home for the first two years, but it may not be fiscally possible. We will see, but Derek didn't look pleased when I asked. Maybe I could take in a few more kids as a kind of dayhome in order to stay home... Hmmm... But my house isn't nearly big enough :(

You should plan my wedding! I find it tedious and I am a really bad procrastinator. We have nothing booked. I have a plan for flowers that cuts down on price but ups the time... And I really just want to elope in Vegas or something... But my entire family would die. Bleh. Lol.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes! We want to do something very similar for favours, but instead of muffins we want LED "fireflies". Derek and I both thought of it at the same time, it was cute. But I adore your labels! Where did you get them from? And as for the photography, I would adore to have a really good photographer there, but because I dabble in it (find my facebook fanpage under Naaxi Photo or www.deviantart.com has a gallery) I am really picky with what I want to see. Nothing erks me more than to see a photographer missing cute moments while they're trying to pose someone else.

But as for the dayhome, I'd love to be able to but my friend has one and she has a huge house, but the kids always seem so cramped to me. I dunno.

So this may be TMI but today I've had weird uterus cramps and yellow CM... Wondering if I should tell my GP, I am due for a physical/pap anyway... Hmm...


----------



## hollyw79

/


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yet another reason I need a credit card, LOL! :D That's a neat idea, though. We might do etching, there are kits at Micheals craft store. Do you have those there?

I would die if I was a wedding photographer. I have done 3 and I hate it. WAY too much pressure. But I have yet to get paid for pretty much anything I've done. I am going to school for it soon... As soon as I don't think I'll f**k it up by not studying etc. Lol! I also want to go to school for makeup so I can make up my models how I want them. I usually do my own makeup for shoots, if you've looked at my galleries at all. I'd love being a fashion photographer <3

I want to start OPKs!! LOL 2 more days... Must... Be... Patient! I have 2 non digis left and 7 digis :D I wanna see that smiley face! But if I ov before you, I'd feel bad... So go ahead an ov already! :haha: But omgosh it's almost Wednesday and my first donation is on Saturday :O Omgosh. *Panic*


----------



## hollyw79

/


----------



## Naaxi

Weird, I am off of work today too. But Derek forgot and slept in cause I didn't get up. I have a friend who's learning how to do nails and needs to practise, so I am bussing across town today to see her.

LOL! I bet you are at least a little artistic... You have to be in order to take pictures as well. But nursing will be amazing, you'll get to help save lives or improve them, depending on what department you nurse.

I start my OPKs tomorrow morning :D I'm doing them in the mornings now cause I don't have to wait until the next morning to go get inseminated, I can (and will) go the day I get my +. And the day after. The donor asked if I wanted to come every day from the 8th to the 14th LOL It was hard to say no :rofl: Maybe if this month doesn't work... But it will!! + vibes for both of us!

My lines totally get darker each day :) I keep them all for comparaison(?) until I know I've got a + :) Good luck, sweetie! And you're going in first thing the next morning? Or?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh! Good luck, hunny!! I'm praying for you :D fingers crossed. How did the appointment go? That's so exciting!! 

I started my OPKs today :D

When I was little I wanted to be an obstetrician... Until I was about 13 and realized that 1. Other people's blood makes me queezy and 2. Some babies don't make it. I wouldn't be able to deal with that.

So I chose something artistic, as I've always had an artsy side. My dad taught me a few things but I've already surpassed him. I would like to learn from my favourite photographer that I speak to, but his 2 day course is 1500 US and he lives in California, so it would cost me money to fly there as well as a room etc... One day... :)


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

You test at 10dpo?! I heard it's hard to get a + before 12dpo, lol. And even that's too early. Aww, I SO hope you get your BFP and that I follow along shortly lol! I am glad that it went well, though :D and indulge in some food, gotta relax and be comfy so that bub has a good chance :) 

My favourite photographer is Perry Gallagher, and he studies under Micheal Helms who is also fabulous. They shoot a lot of erotic photoography though, dunno if that's your thing lol.

Speaking of a fulfilling job, I am at work right now trying to figure out origami flowers. That's how bored we are at the moment, lol!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I can't deal with BFNs very well, so I TRY to hold out as long as possible. AF is due the 26th if my cycle has regulated and that would make sense if I ov the 12th which is roughly when I predict ov... (I actually predict the 10th). Either way, I am excited :D Tomorrow is donation number 1 :D :dance:

How do you feel today? Any soreness?

I failed at making origami flowers, but I totally blame the paper LOL! I wonder how bad getting fake nails would be during pregnancy.... Hmmm. What to expect mentions acrylics but i get all gel and from an out of home place...

I have only been to the states twice for very short periods before the passport rule and each time I liked the places but not really the people (no offense meant, I adore you!) It's just kinda made me hesitant, y'know? But either way, I will meet him one day, I'm sure of it. 

I am on lunchbreak... At least today's a bit more steady than yesterday. I forgot to bring anything to do, lol!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I don't even know where I got that term from, but I use it all the time :D It makes me smile as well. That's also how I picture the little guys, helmets and camo, haha! I almost feel my PH is too acidic though, and I know that can affect the troops too.

Heehee, yeah OH would never do marathon "BD". 2 nights in a row and he'll whine LOL. But I know what you mean about feeling emotionally needy. I was like that as well, both times. I might be like that this time, but maybe not 'cause I might stay at my friend's for a while until Derek gets home. Which kinda answers your other question. At least this time, I'll be heading over to his place. He doesn't want to DTD in a cup at our place, and I am worried he won't be able to keep it warm on his way over... So yes, this time it'll be at his place.

I want to get contacts, but I also love my glasses... We'll see. But I get short fake nails LOL. Like palm up you can barely see them peeking out. And my friend is doing a course and needs a model (the latest picture uploaded of me on fbook is one of my hands for her portfolio LOL).

Maybe crankiness has an inverse relation to the amount of beaches in a place; the more beaches and sun, the less cranky the people LOL.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yeah, I saw it a few years ago, it's pretty funny :) Outta curiosity, have you ever seen the musical Hair? If so, this next bit will make sense, if not then disregard and rent it asap! LOL. I always picture Berger's face (post haircut) when I think of my soldier spermies LOL.

I go through unexplained neediness phases. It's annoying lol. Hopefully your DH doesn't mind and returns the lovin' lol! I usually forewarn Derek when I am needy. Or moody... That way it's not like "Surprise!! I'm tearing off your head." I feel like swimming tonight, but there's a blizzard outside. Sigh.

At least the way I sit at my friend's house is draped over their chair with my legs up anyways, so the kids won't be quizzical, cause they're not all little lol. 17, 13 and 6. 
is


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Isn't he just a Treat? Hahaha. Yup, that's him. He's gorgeous in that movie, but you have to watch it for him to REALLY warm on yah. Mmm :)

And I am right there with yah on needing Der to be a psychic most of the time, but occasionally I realize I am being unreasonable (Gasp!) and let him know what's up. But that usually happens after I have a meltdown LOL. Oh hormones, you are a cruel curse... :rofl:

And eurgh, you can take it. Was out there shovelling for 2 hours. Not fun at ALL.

But LOL I thought this was so cute, my donor texts me "One more sleep!" lol. It's so nice that he's excited too, I am so lucky to have such amazing friends. We might give baby his name as a middle name. Maybe. Especially if it's a boy. It will just be hard giving up Mona Cheri for Billie, and I still want 2 middle names regardless, Derek likes Billie Jean, which does sound nice... but gets rid of the meaning in the other... Maybe we could have Billie Mona or Billie Judy or Mona Billie. Boy's middle name is pretty much set at William Albert. Or we could totally have Billy Al! LOL it's cute. :cloud9: I've gotta stop, I could go on forever!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I ADORE Look Who's Talking, but my alltime favourite is Look Who's Talking Too, which has Mikey and baby Julie :) The dynamics between the kids is awesome. And it has the swimming spermies too. 

That's another thing, he wants to be anonymous, but for one thing he's a good friend and another is William is a common name so I don't think anyone would automatically pinpoint him. Either way, we'll ask after we're pregnant and probably after the gender scan. Are you gunna find out?

I have had name books since I was like 6 lol! I love baby name books... I have two main ones right now but they only have a few names. But we're pretty set, lol. Asked Derek if he liked Mira, as in miracle and he scrunched his nose lol! Guess that's a no.

Back to Origami today haha! Excited for after work :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I also love Isabella, but because of the Twilight series, everyone seems to be naming their child that. And Edward, but Derek's Ex's new hubby is Eddy and Derek HATES him. He does sound like an ass, lol. But yes. I have a rediculous amount of girls names picked out.

SO last night was a gong show, it was hilarious! It was the donor's son's 17th bday of Friday so he had a bunch of friends over yesterday which included the girls from next door so their mother came over to visit as well. We ended up watching Monty Python and the neighbour WOULDN'T leave! LOL. So his wife went for a shower and he went shortly after then came back and told me his wife wanted to see me. He had left the sample in the bathroom LOL. Now, they don't really dtd very often, so he's kinda using it as an excuse and they wound up giving me a second dose before I went hime LOL. But it was sooo funny laying on their bathroom floor trying to insert and not laugh and squeeze it all out! :rofl:

I am not sure about which side I ov'd last time, and they didn't lean it any which way but my whole uterus was crampy really bad for a few days, not just one side. I sure hope it's a good sign for you, though!

Eurgh I am sooo needy today. Donor's wife is having an Epicure party today so gunna go to that and donor asked last night if I want more today lol. I said the more the merrier, but up to him LOL!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

It made me less nervous that everything was going on, I think. Too much to distract me from negative thoughts, obly positive thoughts from here on in! I am still doing OPKs, still neg and I am down to just digis and regretting my decision cause they don't get darker... Just an O or a happy face. But I suppose there's less guess work. Either way, I think I'll ov either tomorrow or the 11th.

I am already sick of waiting... And I haven't even gotten started! LOL. Ah well. Soon. Positive. :D Do you symptom spot? Have you felt any different?

Baby showers always make me so sad when I go home. While I am there I'm fine but the moment I get home I feel crap and just wanna sulk around lol. Hopefully the next one I go to I'll be knocked up at least and won't be so sad about it. Have you ever heard of Epicure?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Woo! Got another donation lol. The donor is totally using this to his advantage, it's amusing. But I am more than alright with it! :haha:

You are right about the Epicure having to do with gourmet food, it's mainly spices and sauces and dips, it's awesome. Spent a hundred dollars I don't have. Oops! I am badddd for that.

I symptom spot by accident all the time lol. I don't mean to, I just do it. But BABY doesn't cause symptoms until 6dpo+, after implantation, but hormones readying for baby's implantation start as soon as sperm meets egg. I have friends who swear they knew day 1, but my mum had no clue with all of her pregnancies. I bet I'll be like that. Did you know with your son?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I so so SO hope this works. Still neg on the OPKs, but I feel it will be real soon. I am tellin' yah, waiting for the +OPK is killing me again haha!

You should try the dips and sauces and spices they have... They're good for you, WAY less sodium (in fact, they have a line called Sansels which means without salt) which is awesome.

I have a bunch of friends who ask me throughout the tww how I'm feeling and if I feel pregnant and all that, so it's hard not to look. My closest friends swear I will "just know" and that people they know who didn't feel or know anything were idiots and not in tune with their body at all... Puts a lot of pressure on me LOL. 

How are your moods? I am moody lately... But more towards clingy than angry lol. Ov must be here soon! :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Salt's bad for the heart too... But I also adore salt, but adding my own to taste is WAY less than a company adding it lol!

The inseminations have officially ruined my sex life :( can't wait to be done with them so OH will actually take an interest. He refuses to touch me even after I shower and such before bed... Sigh. Wish it wasn't so complicated. Stupid vasectomies should never have been invented... But then he'd have more kids with his ex. Shudder. Ah well... It'll be over soon and we can go back to normal hopefully.

Heading off to spend the day with my baby sister :D That'll cheer me up.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Just while getting donations, yes. And I know I am lucky and should count my blessings, I just miss the intimacy and am craving it. Ah well. I'll just steal snuggles until then muahaha.

And I can't really chat normally with my baby sister, as she is in fact a baby LOL! She's two, and the absolute light of my life. Her and my nephew (who is three) convinced me that I was ready. They are so amazing, they have a way of cheering me up for sure.

Are you working today?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh buying digital OPKs was a stupid idea. I didn't take in to consideration not being able to see the line getting darker and I seem to have counted on that in the past to know when I ov... Right now it's like I'm blind. So I am going to good ol' Walmart with gift certificates I got for Christmas and getting the non digis. I have learned my lesson lol. 

Willow is getting so smart. Man does she ever warm my heart. She faked a cough to try and get the good tasting advil as opposed to her vitamins LOL. What a funny little girl.

Working from home would be dangerous for me, I already spend so much time on here at work, but at least when it's busy I can put it down, if I worked from home I don't think I could moderate it as well LOL.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

As previously stated, I don't have a credit card, so buying things online doesn't work for me. Maybe I should get a giftcard Visa :) as I only test once a day and fear I might have missed ov because of the damn digital tests. I will continue testing once a day and see if the lines get darker, if not then I am done and hopefully have inseminated enough. Got more yesterday lol :) It's always the donor who comes up with the plan to meet, it's awesome :D I love his support :)

Awww, that's adorable about your son reading, I would have been hard pressed not laughing. I have troubles keeping a straight face when my sis is defiant as she gets this adorable look on her face... Often have to look away and smile.

I hope we caught it even if I don't get a +OPK. But what sucks is I won't know what DPO I am, just CD (16 today). I'll test a few more days but yes, I feel I have already gone. And I am on new cruel meds that kill my stomach so wouldn't notice a cramp or anything. Awesome being blind... Lol.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I've gotten a + at CD17 before, but the lines would be getting darker. I am dying not knowing lol. Guess I will test CD30 if AF doesn't show cause my normal cycle is 30 days. :shrug: I dunno.

I have three weeks of these damn meds but it's my only option cause I made sure it wad the TTC friendly option. This one is the only one. I am SO using all of this as a guilt trip when my kid's older LOL.

How are you doing? I bet you did ov that night, so you're probably 7dpo :) That's exciting :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I feel like something's going on in my uterus, but like I said my pills might be throwing me for a loop. Just had to take another one. They make me almost high, it's bizarre.

Oh yes, the youngin' will know how much hastle this has all been and how I was protecting them even before hey were conceived, making sure what went in to my body was okay if they happened to show up LOL. I wanted to punch the pharmacist in the face. I double checked they got the one I could have if I was pregnant or trying to get pregnant, and she was like yeah that's the one, but you also have to think, what're the chances that you'll get pregnant this month. I was SO mad at her for being so negative!

That makes sense about being off clomid making you wetter. What days are you debating on testing? I say wait as long as you can, but hat's just me and my fear of the dreaded BFN.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I got a positive OPK this morning! (And then used the digital so it could smile at me, LOL!) So going to the donor's house tonight and probably tomorrow night as well :D I am thrilled that I didn't miss it!

I have begun to have an intolerance to people, working with them day after day. They're rude, ignorant and demanding... I hope I can teach my child better manners than the people who I deal with daily. But painters often have sniffed one too many chemicals so usually I brush it off. I'm just having a bad day today, mixed with a good morning and probably a good night. Stupid work ruining my good mood from the + OPK... Phht.

Yeah, I'm not gunna test early this time (I say now). I want to know but I dont want to see a negative after all this work we've done to catch ov LOL.


----------



## hollyw79

,


----------



## Naaxi

Aww it would be great for us both to get that BFP! We'd only be a week apart that way, give or take. :dance: BFP! BFP! BFP! 

On my way to the donor's house but bussing in this freezing weather is crazy. And I have to walk a while too. Oh well it will allllll be worth it to see that BFP. I told my friend bout OPKs and showed her the smiley face, she thought I was preggo already. I WISH! 

Like I said, I SAY I won't test early, but my will power is terrible LOL. I usually test around 12 DPO, but going to try and wait until 14 DPO this time. If only I had could write to a stork and have my bundle delivered right to me... I also wonder how long my donor will be willing to do this... I hope I don't need him again, but if I do... It's nice that they're really good friends, though. 

How long do you think you will wait before tellingn your son? Have you thought of cute way to tell Brock?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I have a good feeling about this month. We DEFINITELY did all we could. My donor's so amazing, though. I told him it was up to him if I would come over or not today, and he was like "I'm not doing anything tomorrow, you let me know." So of course I'm going over one last time tonight.

My boss is being a jerk today. And the kids' mom told them to stay home because it's "too cold out". They're 14 and 16 for crying out loud! And we live in a place known for cold weather! She makes me so mad.

Derek wants to wait until doctors confirm it before telling anyone including the kids, but I have a cute way to tell my dad who lives far away: get him to "help me edit" one of my photos, and it'll be of my holding the first sonogram up to my tummy :)


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

There is no way to thank him for everything he's done for me, he's amazing. Like how do you thank someone for giving you a child? Normally you just love them as your partner, but he's not my partner. And if I could, I'd like to think up a neat way of saying thanks and that it worked, if it does :)

But I have NO clue how to tell Derek. Was thinking of writing on my tummy with non toxic markers "Fragile, baby in the making" or something similar. Maybe. I want something cute but I might just blurt it out!

That's so stupid about your work doing that to you, is that even allowed??? We are supposed to get bonusses here for selling the expensive paint sprayers, but our manager never told us about it so he must take it, which is rediculous. Can I just win the lottery so I don't have to deal with others??? LOL


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Today's my Saturday, it was great. Went to a bridal expo, I am so excited now, LOL! But I am glad you had a good time at Disney World, that must have been a good relief to get your mind off things for a while :)

I haven't even thought of that, I should tell that to him when we are successful. :D I'm sure that'll make him feel fabulous.

My hopes are already up, and it's only 2dpo. Maybe I'll be more pessimistic later, but I am keeping myself as busy as possible. But we deserve to be optimistic! I am testing the 28th, sounds like a zillion years away.

I have heard of citibank, but just through commercials we have here, I'm sorry they're evil dictators who steal from you. Outta curiosity, what kinda tv do you watch?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Omgosh!!!!! Did you take another test??! I am so ecstatic for you! Woo!! BFP!! Congrats, and I hope it sticks! That's amazingly exciting, how do you feel? Did you tell Brock??

Now all the other news seems boring, lol! I now have a vision for my wedding, thanks to a convo with a really cool photographer. But because I have a tight budget and because I need a wedding plannner for this vision to work, we'll see lol.

I actually don't watch tv very often either. I enjoy house but haven't watched it in forever and hells kitchen and bachelor amuse, but i haven't watched them in a while either. I watch the Big Bang Theory and Raising Hope, as well as Weeds but I tape them and watch them whenever, lol!

Sigh! I sure hope that I follow your footsteps, I've been tired and crampy toooooo but I get that lots lol. It would just be really great. :cloud9: SO! Now you hafta figure out when and how to tell everyone!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Well that's awesome, sounds like you finally have your BFP! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy... And lotsa pics on fbook when you start showing! Lol! My long distance friend of 7 years just texted me "do you know what two lines means?" Lol. So she's knocked up too. FX'd I'm next! Come ON 28th of Jan! LOL. Sorry you didn't get a chance to tell him in a cute way, but how's Brock feeling?

DH isn't very much involved at all. He thinks that a wedding planner is a stupid idea as well, so he expects me to do this all by myself, I guess. Pout. At least he doesn't mind paying lots for a good photographer, and I am sure that I have found mine. She's the one who helped me come up with my vision, lol! But I will work on him yet, and we'll meet up with the planner and at least have a consult and see how much he'd cost.

I don't really have a single favourite movie, I like so many, lol! I have been watching Knocked Up and the Backup Plan (I think that's what it's called? With J. Lo?) and Baby Mama... Y'know... All the baby ones lately LOL. It drives Der NUTS. He isn't as excited about the whole thing as I am... He is thinking too much about cost. Ah well, he can kiss my fanny :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, I am glad that everyone is super excited. I still don't know when I'll tell everyone, I know I have to tell my boss quickly because of all the heavy lifting but I might do the same where I wait to hear the heartbeat. That's at 8 weeks, isn't it? Or is it sooner? 

I am watching Rich Bride Poor Bride and am tearing up. Holy emotional today LOL. Hopefully that's a good sign, but it's probably just me being a baby LOL. 

I am gunna go wake my hunny, it's noon and he's still sleeping LOL. I have been up since about 830, that lazy bum  But it's our Sunday, guess it's alright LOL.


----------



## Naaxi

PS I adore your ticker! I am sooo happy for you, you don't even know :D :dance:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

LOL aww... Well you have a good 250 days left to decide on a name, and I bet it'll be perfect for your little one. Derek and I are pretty much on the same page, Callie seems to be top of the list for both of us and he's alright with Chase as well. It's the middle names we'll have an issue with. I am thankful you're rooting for me, it means a lot :D 

It's so frustrating, I wish our tummies just changed colour right away or something instead of having to wait and wonder LOL. Have you gone over to the first tri boards or are you gunna wait?

Derek's out with his ex, getting lacrosse equipment for their son but I am irritated. Bleh.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

A friend just announced her accidental pregnancy. Pout. I so hope the streatchy feeling I have is something but it's so soon to have anything, I think I am going mad. Absolutely bonkers... Gotta stop thinking about it. Trying to pack the next 2 weeks full of activities. Went swimming tonight with donor and his kids and wife, that was fun.

I don't think his ex is a good mother at all actually... But we'll leave it at that, lol! I am the big bad step mom who makes them do their own dishes and sleep in their rooms instead of the livingroom. Shame on me. *Eye roll*


----------



## embryo

Congrats Holly!I couldn't find your post in the BFP forum,and have send you a PM!Glad the IUI worked for you.Praying for a healthy bean!!:happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I always wake up in the middle of the night to pee lol. Apparently I have a bad bladder lol. I am so happy your line's still there! So I am feeling hopeful today. It feels like it did after the IUI, only I never had an IUI this month. But again, it's only 4/5dpo depending on when I ov'd and implantation happens around 6dpo. Bad Cait! Hafta stop symptom spotting.

I agree that it's really important for kids to have responsibilities and you hafta start them young or they'll just laugh at you. Which is pretty much the case with Derek's kids. I am glad you're starting young with him, that's an awesome system. 

So what're the name choices of the day?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Awwww I am sorry (and elated!) that you're feeling sick. Did you feel sick the entire pregnancy with your son? Hopefully this monkey's not the same :D I think I'll feel uneasy if I'm not sick, if you know what I mean... Like it's nice to have that reassurance that bub's still there before you can feel or hear her. 

Thanks for being so supportive, lol! Donor was wondering how I was doing lol. He's so sweet. And more than willing to go through the same thing next month if need be. I just hope that he doesn't have to. Oops! Took 5 mins extra on break, back to the grind LOL.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

You're 4 weeks today! Woo! LOL :dance: I feel like I might be... But shhhhh let's not jinx it lol. Still have a long ways to go before I know fer sure. That'd be awesome, though, as I have so many knocked up friends or new mummies that I could have baby group etc! 

I hope that you are nauseous just until you have better confirmation she's doin alright, and then you're perfectly chipper, lol! Boourns on sickness!

He's alright with the intimacy, it is usually me that's not in the mood (very unlike me, lol) It's been a while lol. I DO miss it, though... Maybe I'll surprise him tonight.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

:rofl: That's adorable! Derek has two kids so he has lol. (Though I hate to think of him like that with Sandra, the images pop up every so often. Sigh) But I told him last night that I think it worked and he snuggled me close, it was adorable.

4000 outta pocket... Wowza. I sure am glad that we have health care coverage in general and insurance to cover part of the cost of prescriptions. That's crazy expensive! I would wait as well if it's that pricey just to pee in a cup.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

He shudders about being with her as well. :rofl: Whateva he's all mine now, can't wait to make it official. My best friend just decided she's getting married and she's going to do it this September... 5 months before me. Makes me wonder if she's attempting to start something lol. Luckily it just makes me raise an eyebrow at how quick they've rushed in.

Of course it's real! Woo!! :dance: :dance: :dance: Though I bet I'll feel the same if I get my BFP. 

HOLLY!! I'm dying... It's only 5/6dpo and I want to knoooooooow now! My guy friend asked today so delicately "So you preggers yet??" LOL. But this is as close as I can come to "just knowing" and if I'm not then something is wrong with my uterus cause it feels different fo sho.

I am praying this is my turn.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Oh wow, that sounds like a catastrophe! I will definitely learn what to and what not to do, as well as what to include and exclude etc. I'm her MoH and she's mine so we can help eachother.

I am still dying. 8 more days... Don't think I'll be able to do it. Have acid reflux in the morning which is odd. Bleh. What's the soonest I can test? Lol. Supposing today's day 6.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

We've been best friends for a while but she's kind of a flake so I was debating having her as MoH. Ah well, I'll figure things out. And Derek's daughter is a bridesmaid as well as 2 other friends of mine that I haven't asked yet LOL. Oops!

I won't do it before 12dpo... I really don't wanna see a negative lol. Especially when my gut's telling me I am. Have you seen Hair yet? 

I am sorry you're so tired, that sucks. And too bad there's no time 'til February, but that's only half a month away, just keep on plucking along and sooner than you know it you'll have more energy and you can take a bit of "me time" :hugs: .


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

She's a flake in a bad way. She isn't ditzy, but she'll make plans and then either not show at all or call very last minute and "flake out". It's annoying, but somehow I still love her.

No acid reflux that I could notice this morning, but was naseous last night and a bit throughout the day today. Hope I'm not coming down with something. I am trying to rationalize things, I still feel as if it's worked, but what if it hasn't? What if I am just a nut job? I don't feel the pull as much today, no cramps, no nothing, really. Nothing that can't be something else. I wanna know noooooooow, Hollyyy. Pout. How is your abdomen? It's probably nothing, love, don't worry! I know it's hard.

I have never even heard of Savannah Smiles, what's it about?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, my BFF is the same way, she makes everything about her, but I've been her best friend since grade 7 and we've gone through A LOT together. And she listens and is there when it really matters, so that's all I can ask for.

I know it's close I am just so darn impatient. So what is your opinion on what dpo I am, I got a +opk on the 13th and had a donation that day and the following day which is why I keep saying 7/8 dpo or whatever. Last month was easier cause it was 8dpiui.... But not this month. But if I am 8dpo, I could in theory test the 25th and that would be in 4 days, on 12dpo! Or should I wait for the 26th as originally planned... Or the 28th as originally originally planned LOL! :rofl: But I am glad you don't have the pains, bub is a-okay! So exciting :)

Aww, sounds cute, I'll hafta rent it!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

8dpo! Wooo! LOL. I am past the 2WW halfway point. Doesn't help when the donor and/or his wife ask me every other day when I can test and I've told them each time the 28th LOL. Derek thinks I am. When did your fatigue set in?

Mmmmm next door seems to be cooking muffins and they smell soooo good. Nom nom nom. I'm gunna go get some when they open. Love and hate having a restaurant that specializes in goodies and pies right next door. 

How are you feeling today? When's your doctor's appointment? Looks like it's gunna be a slow Saturday at work today.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I am lucky, I am off tomorrow and monday with my hunny. We are going for a consult and engagement photos with a photographer tomorrow afternoon! I am so excited! 

I don't look forward to sore boobies, especiallly because mine are big and already get in the way, if they're sore they'll be such an inconvenience LOL! And I already pee often, so we'll see how that goes if/when I'm knocked up. Have you noticed a change at all? Glad your crampies aren't as often. :) I am still hopeful for myself.... Yay :) But I'll be so disappointed if I'm just crazy lol!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yuk. That's how it was for me two weeks before Christmas, work Tuesday through Sunday two weeks in a row with only Monday off and both those mondays Der worked, it was rough..

WOW I am emotional today, started crying cause I just finished my painting that I have been working on on and off for 3 years and sent a text pic to Der and he said "It's good" which I took to mean he didn't like it LOL. And I am less optimistic right now, I get emotional before the witch...

And yes, I think we're getting them done tomorrow, but she says she does them Sears style lol. Snnnnnore. But I'll try to convince her to play a bit.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

So looks like AF is here... Spotting last night and this morning. I no longer trust myself. I am so down... Might take a break from BnB to get my head back... But we can still chat baby on fbook for sure :D We'll see how I feel tomorrow, I am mildly addicted to this site lol.

I am amused that your hubby chose Caitlyn... Did he like the spelling too? It's the most esthetically pleasing for most people, but the hardest to find personalized.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

You've got plenty of time to narrow it down :) I still randomly throw names out at Der lol. That'll probably be how it goes when I'm pregnant as well... But we're still leaning towards the original names.

The donor won't go for a SA, nor would I ask him to. I have fertility issues so it's most likely my problem. Still have that doc's appt. February 28th to see if there's anything we can do... Wonder how much clomid would be for me.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

So no more spotting yet.... Just waiting for AF... She should just get it over with and come already, I don't feel like getting my hopes up. Cruel thing.

I am glad you had your appointment changed, that'll ease your mind, but sometimes they can't tell it's twins that early. What would you do?? Lol. I'd love twins but it'd be a handful for sure!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I have heard that sometimes they can't tell if it's twins until 19+weeks! That'd be crazy to wait that long, but I could be wrong. They may be able to tell earlier.

I keep thinking I'll see blood every time I go pee, but nothing yet... It's stressing me out lol. I am only 11dpo today so I won't test until the original plan of the 28th now that I've seen blood... It's only 3 days away. I am praying but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Tired and hungry but not actually hungry... But I am still on those meds. I dunno. I want to think it's a good thing but I just don't know. And so I will try to be patient. LOL. We'll see how that goes. I am hanging out with the donor tonight, we're going to Michaels Craft Store so I might buy some stuffs for ze wedding. Woo! We decided we're gunna have candies on the tables probably :D I am super excited fir planning.

I think it'd be hard but awesome to have twins... They'd always have someone to play with and learn with and all that. But if they both had colic... That'd be a true nightmare. Do you think it's more than one? It's a real possibility with Clomid.


----------



## hollyw79

,


----------



## Naaxi

Aww your bean's as big as an appleseed! Very cute. I have no clue what's up. Looks like AF is revving up cause I am spotting again but still not heavily. SO annoying. I just want her to start. If it's not heavy by the 28th I'll test. Derek is worried it's ectopic.

I got some awesome stuff to start making my bouquet, it'll be awesome. I am so excited, and all the stuff was only 22$! I am so excited.

I would love twins LOL. I am young, sleep's for the dead ;)


----------



## hollyw79

,


----------



## Naaxi

I am sure it'll get to me, but I am also certain that I will get through it. And VERY certain that every moment will be worth it. The donor's so great... Asked me if I wanted another donation yesterday, made me laugh... Boys really haven't a clue about any of this, lol. And hopefully I don't need my doctors appointment in February, hopefully I'll be knocked up by then, LOL!

My best friend is being kindof a jerk about the wedding thing. She says it's "really easy" and doesn't know what I am stressing about. She has "plenty of time" (her wedding is in October, 4 months before mine) But mummy is paying for all of her wedding, LOL. What I get comes out of my own pocket. Which is why I am trying not to spend 100 on a bouquet, 500+ on floral decor, etc etc... 

Hollyyyyyy make AF come faster, I don't want to drag this out for days on end of bleeding. 5 days is plenty insult to injury, thanks, LOL. But heyyyyy if I send you some money, could you send me Instead Softcups (rare here, have to be special ordered) and cheapie OPKs?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I think that they sell Instead Softcups at Walmart in the states... That's where I would have to special order them. And you're so great, hunny :hugs: I appreciate it immensely! I really wanna get this right! Pout.

Stupid AF... I wish that it'd just come already... But I've had a 48 day cycle before! I was sooo excited, thought I was pregnant, but nope. Just AF putzing around. And it doesn't help that Derek's response is always "I don't see why it wouldn't work, I think you must be knocked up"... Gahh. Sucks that it was so easy for him and Sandra.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I totally know how you feel, no worries. I'll be so shocked the first little bit, if I ever do get knocked up lol. I always fear it will never happen for me, and that's what I feel my purpose is... To be a great mum and I am not sure what to do if I can't... I'll have to adopt... But I want to experience pregnancy. And my PCOS is only minor so I SHOULD be able to... Gotta stop stressing. I will get my BFP soon! Positive thoughts! Lol.

Are you excited for your docs appointment? Will you get to hear the heartbeat this early on? I went to a UC Baby appointment with my mum when she was pregnant, do you have anything like that there where you get to see 3D video of the littl'un? It was so awesome <3

I am STILL just spotting. Grr.


----------



## Naaxi

OMGOSH!! HOLLY! I just took a test to kickstart my period by showing myself it was all in my head but it's a faint :bfp:!!! Gunna test again in the morning with FMU but OMGOSH!!! :dance:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Another faint (but definitely there) BFP this morning... :D wondering if my digital one I got Derek to buy will work... I think I'm going to try it lol. I think this is it! But then I hope the spotting is normal :/


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I didn't wait... And it STILL says pregnant!! 1-2 weeks. I can't believe this! Omgosh. Making an appointment today to go get bloods to super confirm (cause that's free here... Wish it was for there too...) and then my doc will tell me where to go from there!

I actually can't believe an oral medicine syringe knocked me up HAHAHA! I am so excited! We'll be bump buddies, this is awesome!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I'd be due October 7th if I went by when I ovulated because it was CD 17, not 14. How about you? When is yours? I am still in shock... Wow. Wow. Wow. There's a bean in there. Wow. I told one lady at work cause she's totally on my side and will keep quiet about it and she is so funny, she has a heart attack every time I pick up something heavy. I am so tired, though. And I guess the smells weren't just in my head... LOL. Wow... Still can't believe it.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

The first day they could get me in that I have off is monday. Seems eons away, though, lmao. And I betchu you stay preggo longer just cause you said you have a head start


----------



## hollyw79

/


----------



## Naaxi

I am excited for us both! Lol. I have to tell my boss today, though  It's killing me that I am still lifting heavy things and such. I really don't want to hurt this bub. I feel bad, though, cause I haven't told my mum yet... But I want to get Willow to tell her LOL. We'll see how that goes. It would seem that Derek is a big gossip and everyone at his work knows LOL. I went to meet him yesterday and EVERYONE there hugged and congratulated me LOL. Mind you, there are only 5 people who work at his shop with him. But still! LMAO. Grandparents don't even know yet! Have you told anyone? I can't wait for Monday! :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

SO I ended up just calling and telling my mum, it couldn't wait any longer LOL! She's so excited too, she's even planning on taking some time off in October to help the first week or so! :D I also told my step dad and my brother this morning. Not going to be telling my dad until I have U/S pics, if you remember my cute way lol. 

My boss was cool with it. I feel I am okay lifting the pails still as my body is used to it, it's not a shock. He says wait and see what my doctor says, but just be careful. I definitely won't over do it, I just won't worry as much about anything until I talk to my doctor. 

I am so excited, I wanna scream it to the world! LOL.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I pray all the time that I get to have a healthy little one. I SO hope that s/he's okay. I just can't wait to be able to feel bub move so I know that everything's going well, y'know? It would seem I am an impatient person! :rofl:

I am going to my mummy's tonight :D SO excited to tell Willow, though she won't understand. My mum figures she'll be excited and jealous, we're not sure which will overpower the other cause I am "her Keenan".

I know what you mean about chips, though! Doritos are my best friend, and salsa too LOL. And I am CONSTANTLY tired. Zzzzz! LOL.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh, I know. Well as long as my bloat is getting bigger and I'm not bleeding, I will assume all is swell LOL. I am a tad scared about the slip, but I feel alright and it wasn't hard on my butt or anything, most of it landed on my hand. I. Hate. Winter.

I told her but she didn't reaaaally understand. It's a hard concept to grasp, even when they're older and she's only 2. Maybe when my tummy is bigger she'll understand a little more lol! But she called me "her Keenan" and said it was "her baby". LOL. My cutie pie.

Veggie fries sound delicious! Have you been really thirsty lately? Made OH get me a water bottle today so I stop buying juice at work. I have been CRAZY thirsty!

Still haven't seen donor in person, but I hope to this weekend some time :D


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Awwwww, I am so sorry that your sister has chosen that path, but hopefully she thing improve and she starts coming around more. Have you told your sisters? 

I have told a lot of people now, I think I am just gunna tell my dad, even though he waited 6 months to tell me when my step monster was preggo and everyone in Ontario knew. Cause if I don't tell him, then I have to keep it off facebook and I can't tell my aunts or cousins who I am still close to. Sigh. 

I am still beaming, LOL. I can't stop it. The lady at the restaurant next door to my work asked me why I was so happy and so I told her, LOL. I can't help it!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

LOL I blew it with Der, I just called him right away cause I couldn't believe it! And my Dad was happy for me. He has little ones too, 4 and 2, and he told me that they recently lost one. I pray all the time that my seamonkey makes it.

I bet it was just growing pains, but maybe sit it out the next couple of days, just go for a walk or whatever until you talk to your doc Wednesday. Just to be on the safe side, though I am sure bub is a-okay and she'll prob tell you that you can do your exercising. ALSO you're fricken skinny anyways, so a few extra pounds won't make a difference LOL. Don't even worry about it! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I plan on breastfeeding, as long as I am able, for at least the year I am off on mat leave. TMI but I had my nipples pierced when I was 17 up until two days ago so we will see if they have been damaged too severely. And I want to buy just one outfit right now LOL but I know that's a bad idea... Maybe I will buy one tomorrow after the docs appointment :D It's so early for me, though, I bet she'll just do bloods and I have a few questions for her and that'll be that... But I am still excited :happydance: And stockpiling sounds like a great idea, I plan on doing that as well after first tri is over. 

I gained 30lbs since being with Der, it SUCKS but I plan on losing it the mat leave year, hopefully. Go out for walks and jogs and swimming and such as well as eating better all this pregnancy and after my seamonkey's born. :D I am actually pretty excited.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Yes, here it is a full year at 55% pay I think. I am actually really excited for it!! It will be SO nice to watch him/her grow for a whole year! That's awesome that you at least get a half year, though. I have a friend who was only financially able to take 6 weeks off when her son was born 17 years ago... That would be rough.

I am glad you don't think it would be a bad idea. And yes, I am going to tell everyone when I get my answer back from my doctor :D Though I know all's going well, bean is still making me soooo bloated! LOL Talk about uncomfortable. And gassy! LOL. Telling your son would be nice, though... Derek's kids aren't too happy about it. They always say it's about money money money. Eurgh. I hope to teach my kids that that isn't what matters in life!

That'd be awesome to have someone to talk to about weightloss goals :) I have a pool nearby but it is so packed with chemicals that it hurts my skin to swim more than twice a week. I really wish they'd choose to change to salt and less chemicals, but I dunno if they will. But I still plan on swimming there throughout my pregnancy.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Naaxi

P.S. I am SO weepy today! Hanging out with my besty and just really clingy! LOL. And holy moly bloated!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Tomorrow is my Sunday  But that means Tuesday is my Monday and Friday is my Thursday LOL. It's good and bad at the same time. Doctor's tomorrow!! Woo!! LOL. I have to make sure I get enough hours in, though, so I qualify for the most amount of pay during mat leave.

I REALLY hope that his kids realize after the fact that bub is worth it. I would FAR rather surround myself with family than material objects. Which is why I am soooo over the moon still :D I am going to be a mom! :O That's crazy.

I am still crazy bloated, and going pee all the time as well! A few patches of nausea and turned off my starbucks fav but that's probably a good thing, though I don't drink 'em often. And sense of smell is increasing daily. And tired as always, lol. But gunna surprise DH and jump his bones after my shower... We haven't since before I found out! Both been tired.

I am so excited! Holly! We're gunna have babies! Can you believe it? I can't yet. Wow. I keep staring at my tummy LOL. Do you think you're pink or blue? I think I am blue but I want pink and am predicted pink and Derek thinks and wants pink as well.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I am a bit chubby (size 12 usually) but still plan on taking belly pics lol. I know what you mean about wanting to show. I do too, for sure :D But I don't mind having a small secret, makes me smile while out in public lol. Actually, I can't stop smiling! :D And I touch my tum all the time too. Especially when going to sleep.

I had a dream that I already had mine and it was a boy. But I also had a dream that I had puppies LOL! So we will see. Derek is sure it's a girl, but he REALLY wants it to be. I'd also love a girl, but a boy would be great as well lol. The donor only has 2 boys.

I'll for sure let you know how my docs appt goes, but I bet I just get bloods and then ask her a few questions and that's that! LOL. I can't wait for mid February when I get to hear the heartbeat <3


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Sorry I didn't respond yesterday, we had date night, it was so nice. :D and docs called my mum's number instead of mine. Silly docs. And then when I called, she was busy. But I have a weird dull pain in my tummy. Not a fan... I am worrying.

Anywho, I could totally see you with a lil girl! That's what I thought right off the bat, actually :D


----------



## Naaxi

Oh, and my first prenatal is at 12 weeks. March 14th... Seems eons away LOL! Still have the pains near my belly button.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, you have to tell me how it goes at the docs.

I am panicking, I think I saw pink when I wiped. I am scared. :cry: Doctor said my levels were low, 640, and she wants to see them double so she's having me do bloods tomorrow and the next day, she'll know if all is not looking good. I hate waiting and seeing. Must stay positive!


----------



## Naaxi

Definitely spotting :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Took the day off to do tests when everything opens... Sigh. No spotting yet today but it's only the morning, we'll see. I am thankful for your prayers, I am praying as well. Hope He hears one of us, LOL.

Lemme know how your appointment goes :D And I like your new ticker and profile picture :D


----------



## hollyw79

,


----------



## Naaxi

I'm sure your Sweet Pea is doing fabulously! I still have aversions to smells, that should be something, shouldn't it?? I am in the office now, waiting for my doctor to come. She's always so busy... I am greatful she had an openning. Sheesh I hope she doesn't think I am here wasting her time... I am just scared, y'know?

Either way, it's in His hands now.

And I did read the post on pink spotting... Bleh. I sooo hope it's normal. I am writing a list of things to use against bub when they're older! "No, you can't have a sleepover because you scared mum half to death TWICE before I was even 5 weeks pregnant!" :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

That's great that bean's looking good! I am excited for your GIRL to get bigger :D

I feel better today. TMI alert! LOL! Had diarrhea all day though from Jugo Juice drink :( Ah well. I'll probably get results tomorrow or the next day, I am going for u/s tomorrow morning. I asked if it was too early, she said not to see a sac and if it's doing okay. <3 A lil more spotting today but again not much. That's reassuring that it's not tons... But I am still scared. I pray bean clings for dear life, and sucks but that's all I can do.


----------



## hollyw79

,


----------



## Naaxi

LOL that stage is hilarious for boys. I myself never went through it, I dunno if girls do... But the donor's littlest is as that stage but I give him hugs and kisses occasionally. More hugs, though... But he's okay with hugs for some reason, it's the kisses that embarass him. But like you said, I just can't help it :D It's funny that you can love someone elses kid, though.

I am kind of excited, I wonder if they'll show me. Maybe not... But I would like them to :D They never did when I went to check on my cysts... Party poopers LOL. The only time I've seen my uterus is when
I got an HSG where they inject dye and see if your tubes are open and such... That was SO uncomfortable.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I got to see the sac! Heehee. Way too early to see a heartbeat, which I brought up to my doc beforehand but she just brushed it off... But she's ordering another u/s for 2 weeks from now, so I'll be able to see the heart then for sure! But what reassured me is that my levels are "doubling nicely"! :D Still doing one last blood test tomorrow but that should be good as well :D I have faith in my seamonkey. And here our screens aren't visible while laying down so we can't self diagnose, but the techy pointed it at me after she was done her job so I could see.

Derek got me an issue of the local birthissue, it's free, but amazing that he thought of me. And he saved the pic I sent him of my black dot on the ultrasound LOL! I'm sooo happy he's excited.

My dog's been acting bitchy lately, I don't like it at all... She bit me today 'cause I took my other dog's treat from her. (She's tiny so it didn't hurt, but still! I'm boss!) Disapproving face!

Glad you announced it on fbook, you have so much support behind you! :D


----------



## Naaxi

P.S did I tell you I'm not allowed having sex until the doc okays it?? And she's off until monday! I am dying... LOL.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

I HATE this new lady at work. She's so WEIRD and WON't shut UP. She's talking to me right now as I am ignoring her typing on my phone. Frick. 

Anywho, I am excited to hear your results as well :D I am sure bub is perfectly fine, and to be able to see and hopefully hear the heartbeat... :cloud9: I just did the last of my blood tests this morning but my doctor is off until Monday (so I can't even find out when I can have sex) I would HATE waiting until 2nd tri! That seems EONS away! Hope I get the okay soon LOL. Der's been pouty lol. But it's understandable: we've only had the chance once since I found out.

I bought a onesie. Couldn't help myself! It's adorable. Says I (heart) MUM, I love it! Have you bougt anything yet? Derek's daughter seems to be a bit more okay with the pregnancy thing, so that's good. His son is talking to me again too, so an improvement. Sigh.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

:rofl: I -ahem- helped him the other night. Just cause it had been a while... We're used to like... Every other day! LOL. Just wish I could... Cause I've heard first tri is the best O... :blush:

I have bruises from all three times getting blood taken. Frown face. They should work on that... I look like a druggie :haha: But I bet you your bub's growing perfectly :D How are you feeling?


----------



## Naaxi

Eurgh. Spotting again. :(


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

How did your ultrasound go? And have you gotten your labs back yet? I bet they're beautiful! Your black dot will be a gorgeous little girl ;) LOL.

Seamonkey still seems to be toying with my mind. My doc said nothing they can do about the spotting, just take it easy, no heavy lifting (impossible where I work, but I do my best) and no sex. Bleh. I MISS SEX! At this rate I won't get the okay for another 7 weeks! I am DYING! LOL. :rofl:

I know what you mean about the massive boobs, though! We were staring at mine yesterday and they are so much bigger! It's crazy! And by the end of the night I am so bloated and uncomfortable in my regular jeans... Might buy some mat jeans soon, lol!


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Aww, but then you'll definitely see the heartbeat :cloud9: My memory is SO BAD! Wow. And I still have to book my appointment as they were closed after work when my doc asked me and then pretty sure they were closed Sunday as well.

Derek does the same thing with mine... He can't seem to get used to not being able to just grab one and squeeze like he used to! LOL.

The thing with my coworkers is... They are dinks. Especially the boys. The one lady who isn't is on vacation. I MISS HER! She had my back... We'll see. My boss is already kike "Why can't you lift? I though it was later in pregnancy." Ass.

I am always pretty sleepy. Had a nap at my friend's house during the super bowl. He aggravates me sometimes, though. He wants to go quadding May long weekend in the mountains like we did last year, which is cool, I can hang out by the fire and just get some fresh air, but he was like "So what, you aren't going to do ANYTHING? We're not gunna rip it around, and [my wife] was pregnant and we went 4x4ing and flipped the truck, she was fine!" That made me so mad! I have been trying for this for so long, who cares if I am being responsible? I can't live with negative consiquences, so I just don't do them! It's simple! I have more than just myself to think about, now.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## Naaxi

Awwwwww I am sorry you aren't feeling well. I got a big wave of nausea this morning, but I was able to hold myself together. Hopefully you feel better soon, though. Do saltines work for you? Or gingerale?

Ah, the one lady who understands is back. It's nice to have someone on my side again. But it's a bit more lenient here, we don't need a note, it's usually implied but we can get one if we want to. I might just to shut my boss up. But he can't fire me for being pregnant. My job is now 100% secure LOL.

I won't be doing anything extreme in the mountains. Hanging out, that'd be it lol. Getting so REALLY fresh air... Ahhh I love the mountains. But yeah, last time we went, Derek flipped the quad on us and he landed on me... Definitely not ideal for bubs! Crazy people. I don't even mind not doing anything, though! Totally worth it once my munchkin arrives safe and sound.


----------

